# Power Surge on Hub Port



## mkquinn246 (Jun 23, 2005)

Whenever I plug in my iPod to the computer I get a message that reads: 

"A USB device has malfunctioned and exceeded the power limits of its hub port. You should disconnect the device. 
The location of the device is shown in bold type. 

USB Root Hub (8 ports) 
Unused Port 
Unused Port... 
?UNKNOWN USB DEVICE 
?UNKNOWN USB DEVICE 
Unused Port 
Unused Port 

Recommendation: To Re-enable the port, disconnect the hardware and click Reset. If you click Close, the port will no longer function." 

I've tried plugging in my ipod connector into the 6 USB ports in the back of my computer but it doesn't fit. The only other thing I have plugged in is a mouse- that's been plugged in for years and I've had my iPod for a year and a half and it just randomly started doing this. 
Please Help Me!!


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

@ mkquinn246
Two things to suggest, but none of them are great :sad: .
If your only USB item is a mouse, you could try disabling the other unused ports in your BIOS, hopefully freeing up enough juice for your ipod.
Another suggestion would be to get an external usb hub that is self-powered with its own AC adapter/plug.

Keep us posted with your progress.


----------



## mkquinn246 (Jun 23, 2005)

thanks for the help-
what does that mean "disabling the other unused ports in your BIOS"? and how would I do that?


----------



## GarnetCompy (Feb 15, 2005)

*to enter BIOS*

To get into he BIOS, you'll need to completely shutdown your computer, then turn it on again. When it first turns on, you should see some text somewhere telling you to press F1 or F2 or Fwhatever, press that until you get to a screen with menus. 

Once there look for an option named USB0001 or USB002, and so on. You'll wnat to diable all of your ports except your keyboard and mouse ports; and one for your iPod.


----------



## mkquinn246 (Jun 23, 2005)

sorry i'm so computer illiterate...I don't know if you can answer this question but how do I know which ports are which? I have 1 port in the front and 6 in the back- I just don't want to disable the front one.


----------

